# Tg (you’re transformed) rp



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

If anyone wants to do a tg rp where you are transformed  hmu in the pms. I’m open for almost anything and we can discuss and make a story we both like.

Some extra info: My character is a whitty and smart white and black rabbit. 5’8 M 24years old


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 24, 2022)

Do you have Discord


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Do you have Discord


No I don’t I’m pms only.


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 24, 2022)

Ironsword500 said:


> No I don’t I’m pms only.


I would do it in PM's if I got notifications but I don't


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 24, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I would do it in PM's if I got notifications but I don't


Strange issue indeed


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ironsword500 said:


> Strange issue


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 25, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I would do it in PM's if I got notifications but I don't


So do you just not get notified or do you not get the messages at all?


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 25, 2022)

Ironsword500 said:


> So do you just not get notified or do you not get the messages at all?


Bingo


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 25, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Bingo


So you don’t even get messages


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 28, 2022)

Ironsword500 said:


> So you don’t even get messages


I get notified on the website page that somebody's interacted with something that I've interacted with and in some way but I don't get notifications but I actually noticed at that moment I have to login to the site in order to see what's going on and I constantly have to be refreshing the page to give you an example I'm just now seeing this


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh, yeah that’s gotta be rough.


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Bumpit


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Greetings and salutations! So a question for you old chap! I've seen you've been looking round these here forums for TF RP correct? I've got some questions for you, mainly to broaden the horizons as to what exactly you are looking for, that kind of stuff.

Would you be open to answer a small series of questions to help broaden the knowledge as to what precisely you seek?


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

I would like the mtf to be a trick or trap on the victim.  I would also like a partner who’s open to many different kinds of transformations.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Hmm...

And by these varying plethora of transformations you've mentioned, what exactly could those be?


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Basically whatever female body type I choose for the person being transformed.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

And by body type, are you referring to stature and curvature and such?

Ex. skinny and curvy, feminine and petite, that kind of stuff? Or are you referring to different species and such?


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

I don’t care about the species just the female body type like curvy or skinny and stuff like that.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Ah, okie dokie then.

I just wanted to ask a few questions, see if I could lend my hand at it and all that.

Sadly though, I've never really preferred the male to female thing though, but I do wish you the best of luck on your searches though! I hope you find someone who can deliver for you! Godspeed!


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Ok then good luck to you too.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks pal!


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 28, 2022)

Your welcome


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bumper


----------



## Ironsword500 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ironsword500 (Apr 5, 2022)

Bump


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 9, 2022)

Sounds cool. Kinda new to the whole rp and website but it can’t be that hard right?


----------

